# What is pumpkin anyway????



## mikah (Nov 30, 2004)

Sound stupid? I KNOW it does - 

Question tho... Do you consider pumpkin a complex carb like yams, or a vegi??


Im praying to GOD its a vegi.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 30, 2004)

It's a complex carb like sweet potatoes and oatmeal.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 30, 2004)

mikah said:
			
		

> Im praying to GOD its a vegi.


You shoulda prayed to Jodi instead, maybe then you would have got a favourable answer.


----------



## neddost (Nov 30, 2004)

God and Jodi, arn't the same thing?


----------



## Jodi (Nov 30, 2004)

Hahaha very funny


----------



## Minotaur (Nov 30, 2004)

mikah said:
			
		

> Sound stupid? I KNOW it does -
> 
> Question tho... Do you consider pumpkin a complex carb like yams, or a vegi??
> 
> ...



Actually it is a veg, though technically it's a fruit (it's born of a flower, like eggplants, tomatoes, apples, etc., but we use it like a veg).  

It's  a member of the Cucurbita family which includes squash and cucumbers.  It's a squash, like zucchini or acorn squash or butternut squash.  It's also related to melons (watermelon, cantaloupe, musk melon).  They are all part of the squash family.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 30, 2004)

yes it is a veggie just like sweet potatoes and squash are but it is not a fibrous veggie which is what Mikah is referring to.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 30, 2004)

I thought it was a veggie too!    Oh well, it still taste good     Is it one of the better carbs then??


----------



## Jodi (Nov 30, 2004)

It is a veggie but *not *a fibrous veggie.  Yes it is a good carb source.


----------



## mikah (Nov 30, 2004)

LOL you all are too funny.
I just looked at my can ...
1/2 cup = 9 carbs
  and 5 fiber.

So, maybe 4 grms are complex and 5 are fibrous right??

PS - Jodi your back in the avi is like whoa


----------



## Jodi (Nov 30, 2004)

5G is fiber but this is still a complex carb.  Fibrous veggie means its green and or leafy such as broccoli, spinach, lettuce etc....

Thanks


----------

